# Primus sucks...



## xRastaxRuggzx (Dec 13, 2010)

Hello, everyone. I am a big fan of Les Claypool and Primus, was wondering if anyone shared the same passion as I do. There is just something about them that catches my ear, could it be Les's hillarious tales, the acrobatic manuvering of Ler's guitar, or the funk inspired drums of Brain? Not too sure. If you havent checked out Primus in detail before, here are a couple of their more eclectic songs.

1. Natural Joe- Antipop
2. Dirty Drownin' Man- AntiPop
3. Eleven/Is it luck- Sailing the Seas of Cheese
4. Hamburger Train-Pork Soda
5. Harold of the Rocks-Frizzle Fry

Also, Primus is set to play in Oakland on New Years/New Years Eve with the Residents one night (performing Sailing The Seas of Cheese in it's entirity) and the second night with Les Claypool's Funky Bunch. go to primusville.com, for more information.


----------



## dharma bum (Dec 13, 2010)

did you hear les claypool and the frog brigade play the entire "animals" album by pink floyd live? it's very fucking awesome! you can download it lots of places and probably see it on youtube. 

sailing the seas of cheese was one of my favorites. also that dvd hallucinogenetics.. awesome show.


----------



## 5ealchris (Dec 13, 2010)

Blind Illusion>Primus


----------



## xRastaxRuggzx (Dec 13, 2010)

yah I heard Les cover Pigs and Have A Cigar. Oysterhead was pretty tight as well. Blind Illusion was ok. never heard tons of their stuff so I can't say one way or the other.


----------



## dharma bum (Dec 13, 2010)

what about the melvins?? king buzzo is the SHIT!


----------



## xRastaxRuggzx (Dec 13, 2010)

ill have to check them out. Thanks for reccomending them.


----------



## keg (Dec 13, 2010)

would listen to them and fishbone before school while enjoying pakalolo.those guys must be old.but i read his book so no doubt his music is still funky and crazy shit.


----------



## xRastaxRuggzx (Dec 13, 2010)

read South of the Pumphouse, by Les Claypool or are you talking about the Melvins?


----------



## jsax (Dec 26, 2010)

never saw Primus as a bunch, but did see Les a couple years ago promoting of fungi and foe. had a lot of fun. such a talented mind.


----------



## 3t87 (Jan 12, 2011)

watched a primus interview and one of les claypool's biggest inspirators was mark sandman from morphine, he is passed on but a good bassist none the less.


----------



## MunicipalWaylan (Jan 13, 2011)

South of the Pumphouse is awesome, as is Primus. What do you think of Les' solo work?


----------

